# CO2 Needle Valve Questions



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

I need some advice for a CO2 Needle valve to help regulate the flow of CO2 once I go Pressurized. I have looked at the one sold on DrsFostersmith and found the price to be steep. about 37.00 before shipping. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas either for a DIY or some pre made needle valve that is less than what was listed above. Basically I am looking to find one that will allow control down to 1-2 bubbles a second. I already have my regulator and solenoid, but now need the needle valve. I have tried a basic plumbing needle valve, but even the smallest is threaded to large to keep the flow at 1-2 bubble/sec. Any help would be great. Thanks!

Sean


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

There are a few good needle valves available. A Lot of people use the clippard or the fabco valves. I have a couple of both and prefer the fabcos myself but the clippards get the job done and are cheaper. Here's a link to a site that sells both,
http://oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca/index.php/cName/co2-needle-valves


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I had the same problem trying hardware store needle valves, so I just broke down and bought a co2 one.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Here, read this... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...nk-fish-6.html

P.S. I have both the Victor single stage regulator and the ideal needle valve and could not be more pleased with there performance.


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

Link doesn't seem to be working. But as an aside, I have no experience with CO2 regulators yet (previous tank was el natural) but having used Victor regulators for my oxy-acetylene welding torch for several decades I can vouch for their quality and will probably go that way when I get a CO2 regulator myself.

was http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-equipment/48909-ideal-needle-valve-52-2-13-a.html <- that the thread you meant to link?


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry, Let's try it again.... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/38577-just-wiped-out-tank-fish-6.html

You might want to go back to page 1 and start at the beginning.


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone thanks for the help. Someone had an extra one so I purchased for what I could afford. Thanks again all for the help. This site is unbelievable for the amount of help a person receives in a short time.

Sean


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm glad that you found one.

I got this $134 *Swagelok SS-31RF2* metering valve for $0.99 plus shipping on eBay.
VTS-253A-1993, Clippard Solenoid, Swagelok SS-31RF2 Metering Valve


----------

